# Apex 220 mic.



## keyboard (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Any one try the apex220 mic for measurements. the box claims it has a ultra flat curve. the price seems good $45. Or should i go with the ECM8000?:scratch:

Thanks.


----------



## keyboard (Jan 6, 2011)

Never mind. Went with a ECM8000 from cross-audio.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Sorry you didn't get a quick response. But the ECM is always a good choice. One problem you can have with going with another mic is getting a proper calibration curve for it. Even thought the MFR says it's ultra flat, that doesn't really mean it's flat enough for your purposes.


----------



## chris319 (Dec 16, 2008)

Herb can give you a calibration file for just about any mic, so just about any pressure transducer (omnidirectional mic) within reason can be used as a reference mic.


----------

